# Secret Scarf Swap- REVEALS!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Please post pictures, your guess (or your partner if they identified themselves) and anything else you want about the swap here!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SQUEEEEE

And I'm not even part of the swap!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

MINES HERE!!!!!:nanner::nanner:
It's just wonderful, perfect for the coming Spring weather!
I love everything that was in the box. I got some beautiful Dragonfly note cards and a wonderful old canning jar, two skeins of some gorgeous Merino in a bulky weight, and a pattern to make another scarf and a beret to match!
Just perfect!:happy2:
I know who sent mine, and thank you, thank you, thank you!!
But I'm not going to tell, just yet.
That way ya'll can't take her off the list, I am evil, I know. LOL!:nanner:
Here's some pics of my goodies!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Great job on the extras! I'm kinda jealous; I didn't participate!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I left mine at DD&#8217;s. She will mail it Monday, I hope. No extras, forgot all about that. Now I feel bad as I had something kinda cool. ***sigh***


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm definitely going to participate in the next swap! I love the whole package


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

It's here, it's here, it's here, it's here! :nanner::happy::happy::bouncy:

It is the most luscious, warm, cowl! I love the color, which is either blue or very dark aquamarine, or gunmetal gray, depending on the light.

And, my secret swapper sent me a drop spindle and some roving too!!! On the questionnaire I had mentioned wanting to learn to spin but since taking on eldest ds and his family for the next however many years they live with us while he is in college I didn't think I would be able to spend the time or money to get set up in spinning. So this surprise gift of a drop spindle and roving is just such a precious thing to me. :happy2:

I won't reveal my secret partner yet, to keep the rest of you guessing a while longer. But isn't the card she sent just the cutest thing? I love the expressions on the girls' faces; that is just how I feel right now with my box of fiber friendliness.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine went off today!!!!:hobbyhors


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone took it upon themselves to search out my address and send me a package! It actually made me teary, sweetest note and gifts.

I feel like a cheater, I have everyone's names and addresses so I looked to see who's address it is. Thank you so so much. I LOVE my lambie, and the scarf is beyond words beautiful. Steve said "that bag will be really great for your sock making in the truck during deliveries!", perfect. 

Thank you thank you! <3

A place of honor atop monster loom. (I think she wants to be Hilda... The loom I mean!)








My breathtaking new alpaca scarf <3








Perfectly proportioned, reversible project bag!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Lexie, I am so glad someone sent you a package. The entire last week I had been trying to think of who on here might have your address that I could ask for, because I didn't want you to be left out after you were the brainchild and organizer of this swap. Now I feel better, even though I never did ask anyone for your info.

To Lexie's secret swapper: You are awesome! That lamb and that scarf are fabulous. You wouldn't mind sharing pattern links for them, would you?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How wonderful!!!:nanner::nanner::nanner:
Really loving that bag!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You're thinking of naming your loom Hilda? My loom is named Hulda. :bouncy:

How sweet of someone to send you a package!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My package went off today, too!


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Mine got here today, and for those who haven't had Brookside chocolates, MMMMMMMM numnum. Sheepsmilk soap, a beautiful reversible knot bag with a skein of yarn, and a beautiful scarf with beads. All in the colors I love, thank you, GREAT COLOR choices.

Jacki


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I am loving seeing all of the pictures!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Jacki, I am sooooooooo addicted to those Brookside chocolates - especially the Pomegranate flavor. That (and M&Ms) is the perfect knitting side-table snackiepoo.

So fun to see everyone's stuff!

But I have a question -when do we reveal our sender?!??!?!?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got mine in the mail just now!!!
I bet most of you will be able to figure out who sent me such a wonderful assortment of Minnesota treats.  And the scarf is a really luscious fluffy burgundy mohair! I love mohair! 
And there were little notes attached to almost everything. And a tiny sheepy. (Have I ever mentioned that I have a goal to completely fill my shop with little sheep and llama figurines?)
Thank you!!! :kissy:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I received my box of goodies !! OH MY GOODNESS !!! LOVE this red scarf .... all tones of red , I will wear this alot ! It has a stitch I am not familiar with ... I will have to try and figure it out ! 

Also, look what was on the box flap !!! CUTE !!! 

There was also yummy Lanolin handmade soap ..... some balm for my achy bones... oil/herb blend for hair or body ... 

some AWESOME family seeds - Candy Roaster Squash .... and some Greasy beans !!! You will have to tell me more about these !!! 

A BIG bag of Soapwort ... hope to plant it and let it take over !!

..and a YUMMY smelling sachet, filled with ??? 

LOVE this surprise at the end of my day , THANK YOU fiber friend , I appreciate the thoughtfulness you put into this !!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh boy!!! My surprise came today!! Boy, did my swap partner spoil me!!

I got a gorgeous, SQUISHY SOFT cowl, in the most beautiful bergundy color! I can wear it up or down. It is perfect for this cold weather we're having!! 

I also got a shawl in the most gorgeous color combo! How pretty is that?!

I also got some really tasty treats! I've already eaten almost the entire bag of Cracker Jack! :teehee: I can't wait to try those seasonings for my popcorn (I am a popcorn fiend!), and some reallllly good salted caramel peanuts! And the soap smells sooooo good!!!

I had a hint who my partner was, after I saw the address...but I also got a hint when I saw the notecard!! 

My guess is Hercsmama!! Are you my partner? I LOVE everything!!! I feel so spoiled!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:teehee:
Maybe........
Note to self, don't use the new note cards for any more secret stuff.....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> :teehee:
> Maybe........
> Note to self, don't use the new note cards for any more secret stuff.....


LOL!! Thank you so much!!! I am seriously in love with that cowl. I can't wait to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2:
Since we are outing each other here, Thank you, thank you, thank you, once again KRIS!!!!
She did such a fantastic job on mine!!:nanner:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Katie, you're so welcome!
You got lucky as I misread your sheet, and used the wrong color in the smaller scarf/shawl, so you got two!!
Both of those patterns are particular favorites of mine, the scarf/shawl is the Shifting Sands pattern from Noro, (hand wash it please), it's awesome just sort of wrapped around your neck a couple times, ends dangling, and the cowl is the Sassenach one from Outlander. 
So glad you like them!:happy2:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Lambs are cute is the super sweet lady who (somehow, magically, mysteriously) found my address and sent me a perfect package-- even without a survey!!

LAC was a wonderful help, and took on her assignment as well as an extra. And _STILL_ took the time and effort to send something to me too. (AND THE SUPER SECRET MISSION TOO!)


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Miz Mary is the creator of the cowl I received, and my new spinning enabler


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I think LAC is also guilty of feeding my chocolate addiction, and the giver of other wonderful goodies.

Jacki


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Guilty. Glad you like the chocolate- I don't like chocolate so had to guess.

Lexie, I'm glad you didn't mind. I wasn't sure weither I should have asked before sending but that would have runied the supprise. I'll admit it was quite fun sleuthing out your address. 

The lamb pattern is off ravelry and is called Fuzzy Mitten Lamb. And the scarf is adapted from a shawl from "Victorian Lace Today" (well worth buying if you want to knit lace).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Chickenista was who sent me my goodies and beautiful red scarf !!!!! THANK YOU again !!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Guilty.
> ...
> Lexie, I'm glad you didn't mind. I wasn't sure weither I should have asked before sending but that would have runied the supprise. I'll admit it was quite fun sleuthing out your address...



Hey, if it on the internet it's free information! Now, had you showed up at the door, the precautions necessarily accompanying having a published address may have greeted you somewhat alarmingly! Haha


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I figured that it wouldn't be too hard to figure out it was me. 

The stitch? Um... I think I did a twisted K1P1 row, a twisted knit row and then a YOK2TOG kind of thing.
And I was loathe to give up that scarf once I saw how it was working up!
I love it!
It is a striping earth tone base, but I added a red mohair yarn in to redden it up.
I saw that you liked earth tones and red.

Greasy beans are... a way of life.
They are called 'greasy' because they don't have the fuzz on the outside that a lot of pole beans do.
And they originated here in the NC mountains for the most part.
Each family in each holler grew their own and saved their own.
After many, many seasons each family's beans took on a distinct personality.
Even unlike the ones over the next ridge.
The farmers would pick seed based on size or color or earliness etc..
and end up with their own beans that bred true forever.
There are as many varieties as there are old families.

The Candy Roaster. That is my family's seed. Goes way, way, way, way back.. generations.
It is a huge squash. Massive. You are gonna need a hatchet to put it up for the winter.
I cube it up and freeze it and toss it into stews, make a mid-winter squash butter with it or turn it into a sweet quick bread. (like pumpkin bread or banana bread)

And I just tossed that quickie sachet in a scrap of cloth so that the box and scarf would smell sweet. It's Africa Blue Basil out of my gardens. Decadent and spicy!

And I know there are seed heads in that bag of soapwort.
As you are going through to use it up, just grab them for planting.
If, by some miracle, you didn't get any seeds.. let me know and I will mail a few heads off to you. I love soapwort in the garden. The delicate pink blossoms smell like blueberry and cotton candy. Amazing.

I am glad you love the scarf as much as I do/did.
It is a gorgeous color and so soft.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> Katie, you're so welcome!
> You got lucky as I misread your sheet, and used the wrong color in the smaller scarf/shawl, so you got two!!
> Both of those patterns are particular favorites of mine, the scarf/shawl is the Shifting Sands pattern from Noro, (hand wash it please), it's awesome just sort of wrapped around your neck a couple times, ends dangling, and the cowl is the Sassenach one from Outlander.
> So glad you like them!:happy2:


Aw, you didn't have to make 2!! I love the colors of the Shifting Sands, too! Love the Sassenach. I'm wearing it right now at work. It's too comfy to take off. :happy2:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Hercsmama,
can you send me a link to that shifting sands pattern?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kris in MI said:


> Miz Mary is the creator of the cowl I received, and my new spinning enabler


Oh Miz Mary!! You're a Fiber godmother now!! 

I am seriously in awe of all the beautiful scarves, cowls & shawls.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just waiting on news from the Super Secret Mission now .....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's so easy Georgia!!
You need 4 skeins, about 250 yds each of anything finger weight with really nice long color runs.
Or you can use two solids, or as I did with Katies, a solid, and one with long color changes.
If you use the ones woth color changes, make them very different. 2 of each color.
Size 6 needles.

Now cast on 4 with color A.
Row 1 Knit with color A
Row 2 Knit with color B
Row 3 Knit with color B
Row 4 K 1, K1FB, K across with color A
Row 5 K across with color A
Row 6 K with Color B 
Row 7 K with color B
Row 8 K 1, K1FB, K across with color A

Repeat this doing a K1FB every 4 rows, until you run out of the first 2 skeins of yarn.
Then, keep going attaching the new skeins to their respective previous ones, and changing the every 4 row increase, to a decrease by doing a K1, K2TOG.
Keep going until you run out of yarn.
That's it!

Just remember, all increases and subsequent decreases, are all on the one side only.:happy2:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you! I'll have to try that


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you MDkatie ~ just opened the box yesterday


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my box! and Svenska spoiled me! Yeah - the address with the shop name kinda gave it away! LOL! 

This scarf is so deliciously soft and warm and cozy! And the YARN! And the ROVING! And chocolates!!! and Cocoa! Thank you so, so much for making my day!!!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I just wanted to quickly respond before I forget because the kids let me, but here is a picture of the scarf! 

Thanks for the Chapstick and the soap


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I *love* looking at everyone's work! 

Next year I will be good enough I will jump in to a secret swap!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we haven't been by our post office since Tuesday.  

I am waiting on an important delivery from UPS for my sweetheart today- so I cannot leave the place until after that arrives. :sob:

Hopefully, after I receive the delivery, I will be able to get to the Post Office before it closes this afternoon or tomorrow morning at the latest. 

So, if you sent me something :teehee:- please don't think I am ignoring you or am unappreciative  - I just haven't gotten it yet!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

naura said:


> I just wanted to quickly respond before I forget because the kids let me, but here is a picture of the scarf!
> 
> Thanks for the Chapstick and the soap


You're welcome! :happy2:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

MDKatie said:


> You're welcome! :happy2:


yummy- what flavor did she get? I &#9829; my eucalyptus peppermint! It goes on every morning and every night before I close my eyes.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> yummy- what flavor did she get? I &#9829; my eucalyptus peppermint! It goes on every morning and every night before I close my eyes.


I don't even remember. :ashamed: Orange, maybe?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I GOT MY SCARF!!!!!!! AND GOODIES!!!!!! :nanner: :bouncy: :clap: :sing:

photos in a little bit!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine came! It is lovely! 

It came in a cute box.

Here is the scarf. It has fringe! and is the perfect length. 



Lovely Cotswold Locks!


Lovely Towels


Chocolate (which I may have to guard )


And lovely sock yarn!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Love love love!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LAC ... I know who that came from ... I have a similar box from the same person.

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee- I know, too!!!!  &#9829;

Here is a photo of my gorgeous scarf and the goodies enclosed! The scarf is made from a delicious teal/blue/green yarn that t I simply must own some skeins of- and is knit in what I can only assume is popcorn stitch? Or maybe its actually crochet? Whatever it is, its darling and I will enjoy wearing it!!!! What yarn is this? I &#9829; it! 

I also got three  - count 'em THREE little felting kits for making adorable felt critters...

AND I got CHOCOLATE! See's Chocolates from California!!!! num num num num :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I promise not to eat them all at once and i might even share. 

Thank you to my "giver"- I adore the scarf, the felting kits and the chocolate!!!! Thank you!!!!

My GUESS is:


JessW??????? Am I right? :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love seeing peeps get their scarves and such! What a creative bunch!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Deborah, the scarf is beautiful! I love the colors! The ornaments are fabulous! I will try to post pictures soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love this thread 

Dawnpacz we don't know most of our real names. Can you tell us what your partner's screen name is?


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Marchwind, I don't know her screen name, just what name was on the package.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

My guess would be kasota. 

I wore the scarf out today and it is lovely warm. It is long enough to wrap twice and stay in my coat. I'm loving it more and more.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC, you are right!!! I am soooo glad you liked it! :kiss: The scarf is no-muss, no fuss, toss it in the washer and the dryer - it will be fine. I only wish I had been able to finish the hat that went with it! As soon as I get it done I will send it your way!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

WIHH- your scarf is superwash wool from Malabrigo. 

By the way, you should guess again. ;-)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

WHAT!?!??!?!? how did it get a California return address?!!?!? unless I misread it...


Love the scarf - in fact, I am wearing it right now! What pattern is that??? Its cute - like popcorn.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It's not me! But it's not JessW either!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh...now I am really corn-fused!
Where is that list of the participants?!?!?!!?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh ooh! I think I know who sent WIHH's!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

maybe somebody across the border!?!? the suspense is killing me!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Oops! Dawn, that's me. I realized after I mailed it off that I'd forgotten to put my ht name.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a picture of mine, I had it sent to my parents house as we don't have a PO box here yet. It looks gorgeous and the wind chime is so cute! I can't wait to get my hands on it irl! I have no idea who had me though?? My little sister opened it and didn't look at the address or name or anything for me :bored: but she did send me pics so I can't complain to much &#128516;


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

NAURA!!!!!! It was you, you sneaky Alaskan/Californian, you !!!! Thank you for my gorgeous teal green popcorn stitch scarf and all my goodies!!!! I &#9829; it all! Thank you!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If anyone has not received their box, please pm me. I will check into things!!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup! It was me!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, SUPER SQWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Look what came in the mail! Apparently there was an odd number of people who wanted to participate so Lexi drew names to see who would get a second scarf. I was the lucky winner. 

And oh my heavens you have no idea the fun this caused in my home today! 

Grannie Annie has been wanting a hood. The ones I made earlier last year were more like hooded scarves. She didn't want the scarf part - just a hood. When she saw this delightfully warm and wonderful creation she lifted up her little face and said, "Could this be for me?????" It was precious and priceless and made her day!! 

Plus - her favorite Winter treat is sitting down and watching Joseph Prince on TV in the afternoon and having a cup of dark chocolate cocoa. And I LOVE mints and sock yarn, too!

I am guessing Majiksummer...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota of course you know we need a photo of Grannie Annie in her hood


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I will get one this weekend!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

MDKatie said:


> Ooh ooh! I think I know who sent WIHH's!!



It was NAURA!  &#9829; :kiss:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Lexie, We moved and I asked thar my person hold off mailing mine. I do not know if she mailed it anyway. I hope to have a mailing address the first of next week and will send it to you then.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

And I don't know how to pm using this tablet, or even how to edit posts, so that's why I posted here instead of a pm.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

That's so wonderful! I'm so glad that Grannie Annie loves it  Now there is one for both of you!

I also got mine today! My Dad sent it to me with someone he works with... Along with my computer which I left at their house :smack I love it! I will post pictures in a bit, but its a beautiful green alpaca scarf, and she also sent me a super cute bird bell windchime, and a bag for my projects, and homemade soap! And I know her for real name, but not her screen name? But Thank you! It is amazing!!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Maura, I am the one who sent you the scarf! I hope you like it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dawn, thank you. It&#8217;s very pretty. I love the colors. Is it wool or acrylic? I tried taking pictures with my new phone, but they aren&#8217;t turning out well. I wanted to post a photo of it. I&#8217;ll dig out my digital camera and try again.

I also received a little glass jar of maple syrup. It is shaped in a beautiful maple leaf. I feel Canadian.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh jeez!
I just realized that I somehow spazzed on uploading my pic and thanking my sender!
I am so terribly sorry.
I received an awesome infiniti cowl in the most gorgeous blue from Maura!
(or at least that is the name on the box:happy2
And with it I received a needle case! Which was promptly loaded with my needles! And to think.. it works so much better than a ziplock bag. Who knew?
And scrumptious geranium/bergamot soap. Prrrrrr.
Though I may make it last much, much longer by putting it in my wool fiber drawer of my fiber holding secretary.

Again, my apologies for my fail.
I hope you weren't feeling unloved.

Oh.. and isn't the card gorgeous!?


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Maura, It is a blend of both, I hope you like it, it was my first cowl. And I live in Vermont, a big maple producing state.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dawn, the cowl is perfect. I can wear it on my head and there&#8217;s enough left for my neck.

Jan, that is the mobius that was fighting with me. I think I finally figured it out. I just hope it is long enough to wrap you like it&#8217;s supposed to. Let it lump like a figure 8, put both loops over your head with the crossing in the front, pull top loop over your head.


----------

